# Ics and flash



## Rjl1844 (Feb 23, 2012)

Is there any browsers for ics that will play on line videos?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## francisedwood (Jan 15, 2012)

download the adobe flash app and use dolphin hd


----------



## Hikenit (Dec 22, 2011)

I never had luck getting Flash video to play on ICS, but there is a was post somewhere about a apk that disables flash. If you're rooted you should be able to disable the disabler.


----------



## Rjl1844 (Feb 23, 2012)

I am rooted and I did see an apk in tibackup that said flash disabler... adobe isn't supporting any 4.0 devices. Wonder if its safe.... any ideas? Thx for the responses

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hikenit (Dec 22, 2011)

Did you try booting into recovery mode, clear the cache and reboot?


----------



## Hikenit (Dec 22, 2011)

I'd


Rjl1844 said:


> I am rooted and I did see an apk in tibackup that said flash disabler... adobe isn't supporting any 4.0 devices. Wonder if its safe.... any ideas? Thx for the responses
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


That's the one! Now if you can stop that you should be golden from what I've read. Just wish I could find my link in my massive amounts of saved favorites in the past week..


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

I can play flash in stock .232 leak. I downloaded 11 from play.

Does not work in chrome tho

______
Bionic. ICS leak 6.6.232 Rooted/"stock"


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

Which ICS are you using? One of the custom versions that have been out for months or the leak.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rjl1844 (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm on the latest leak. I can play some video but not all...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

Hikenit said:


> I am rooted and I did see an apk in tibackup that said flash disabler... adobe isn't supporting any 4.0 devices. Wonder if its safe.... any ideas? Thx for the responses
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


The flash disabler app is actually frozen. If you defrost it, it simply removes Adobe Flash. That is all it does.

I know this b/c i power defrosted all my frozen apps, and forgot about that one being in there - and on next boot Flash was gone. I had to restore my TB backup of it.

Sent from my rooted .905 BIONIC running ICS 6.7.235 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## monkeyass408 (Jan 20, 2012)

finally i got flash to work on my droid bionic .232 ics leak. I read that there was an flash-disabler.apk that shows up in titanium backup. All i did was use titanium backup to uninstall that apk. Then i used regular method to uninstall and reinstall flash (got the apk from apktops.com). I rebooted into recovery and cleared the cache. Advertisment works and the video works. It no longer freeze up the browser. Hope it helps fellow bionic user who were frustrated like me having flash on their ICS leak.


----------



## francisedwood (Jan 15, 2012)

you most likely already have flash 11 in your "my apps/all" list in google play..it will still work and the workaround you think you need isn't necessary. For whatever reason (apple paying adobe exorbitant amounts of money most likely) they have abandoned android 4.0.x + but will work because ours is 4.0.4. if we had the 4.3 like the samsung galaxy s3, we'd be screwed. they want you to download adobe air but it doesn't do anything for flash video. It says it's still listed on PLAY because older android phones are still supported but there won't be anymore updates.

this has already been a topic so try and search "flash" next time.


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

I never had any luck getting it to work. Closest it came was that I could hear audio but not see the video. Had to go back to gingerbread because of it. My phone has became a portable cable box, along with many many other uses, so flash is a necessity for me. I wish adobe would open source mobile flash so we could have people working on it even if they don't want to.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## patronanejo (Sep 30, 2012)

monkeyass408 said:


> finally i got flash to work on my droid bionic .232 ics leak. I read that there was an flash-disabler.apk that shows up in titanium backup. All i did was use titanium backup to uninstall that apk. Then i used regular method to uninstall and reinstall flash (got the apk from apktops.com). I rebooted into recovery and cleared the cache. Advertisment works and the video works. It no longer freeze up the browser. Hope it helps fellow bionic user who were frustrated like me having flash on their ICS leak.


I think you can help this fellow Bionic user pretty easily.

I haven't updated my Bionic yet, but since I still have a rooted Droid X lying around, I updated it to CM9 and tried Flash video on it...the Adobe Flash Version test page works fine, but Hulu videos just load continuously despite successfully running the Flashex script to auto Hex-edit libflashplayer.so.

I ran Titanium Backup with the intent of freezing _Flash-Disabler.apk_ but I just can't find it. All I really need to know is
What exactly is the filename of the disabler routine; and
Exactly what directory is it in?
I look forward to your reply so I can finally update the Bionic.

By the way, if ever you need access to Flash installer apks, Adobe makes them available for many Android versions at http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/archived-flash-player-versions.html#main_Archived_versions


----------

